# Previous service



## cdnsoldier1982 (5 Nov 2009)

OK I have a question from a friend that I can simply not answer as it is not in my area of expertise, and hopefully someone on here can help him.  Now a little background from what I know and what he has told me.  My friend aka Dave has a previous service in the Army res, and is attempting to rejoin in the Reg, however he has a 5F release from the CF now I explained to him what a 5F means and his recruiter simply told him that it is either from kit not being returned or something to do with his previous unit.  From what he has told me is that him previous work in the civvy world kept him from completing his basic training course and simply dropped out and that his kit was destroyed in a flood a few years back (confirmed by my other friends who lived in the area of flooding) what are his options in this matter?  Is there a way around the 5F or should I simply say to him time to move on?  I can provide other info if it's needed so feel free to ask questions and I will do my best to answer or call him and get the answers.


----------



## Michael OLeary (6 Nov 2009)

His option will likely turn out to be a requirement to reimburse the Government for the kit he failed to return when he "dropped out." His old unit probably has no paperwork left on him, so it may require the Recruiter to complete the Verification of Former Service to determine the precise status of his case and whether or not this is the only factor and if it can be resolved.


----------



## CFR FCS (6 Nov 2009)

The CO of the CFRC can approve enrolment of a 5F release item when the outstanding kit has been returned or the crown reimbursed. He can write a letter explaining the loss but I would expect him to have to repay the crown for the kit loss.  The CFRC can help determine the amount he owes for kit loss.


----------



## SeanNewman (8 Nov 2009)

Speaking from personal experience, some Reserve units can be real a-holes when it comes time for the young mo-litia soldier to pack it in.

When I left the Reserves after a couple years after not being able to make it in for a couple Tuesdays, I decided that at that time I just had other priorities.  I let them know I was quitting and then handed *all* my kit back in.

Even a decade later, I remembered the QM dude giving me the nod that we were square.

Then after I put myself through school and decided it was time to make a life out of it, I found out that I too had a 5F record, with no reason attached.  And for what, missing a couple Tuesdays?  It's the mo...that's SOP.

So long story short...it ended up taking about a month extra to join the regs, because there really wasn't anything on my file against me, so they just needed someone to check off the "accept the risk" box on me.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (8 Nov 2009)

Doesn't mean you didn't turn all your kit but....

QR&0 15.01 – RELEASE OF OFFICERS AND NON-COMMISSIONED MEMBERS

5 (f) Unsuitable for Further Service.
Applies to the release of an officer or non-commissioned member who, either wholly or chiefly because of factors within his control, develops personal weakness or behaviour or has domestic or other personal problems that seriously impair his usefulness to or impose an excessive administrative burden on the Canadian Forces.


----------



## PMW (9 Nov 2009)

Applicant with Previous Service
The recruiting unit shall obtain particulars from an applicant with previous service in accordance with QR&O 6.02.

An applicant who has previously served in the CF and meets the enrolment criteria and the minimum operational standards relating to universality of service, including the military occupation standard, may be considered for enrolment as follows:

If released under QR&O 15.01 5 Service Completed 5a, 5b, 5c, 5d, 5e, 5f Approving authority is CFRG HQ


 5a, 5b, 5c, 5d, 5e, 5f


http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/dao-doa/5000/5002-1-eng.asp


----------



## cdnsoldier1982 (9 Dec 2009)

Thank you everyone I will pass on the info to him and I am sure he can work out whatever issues he has.  This has all been a great deal of info (more than I could have produced).  Thanks again


----------



## FDO (9 Dec 2009)

If it was for kit not returned because it was destroyed in a flood then he claimed it on insurance and was paid for it. If he was paid for the loss but never turned the money over to the Crown then he's going to have dig it out of his wallet and pay it. If it was for another reason then it will be looked at on a case by case basis. For Previous service now we no longer have to wait for your pers file to be located and sent. We can now use your MPRR. Most Chief Clerks have access to this. It's only the Med Docs that may take some time.


----------

